# ما هي الدورات التدريبية وبرامج الكمبيوتر المؤهلة لمهندس البحرية



## فتوح (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا
جئناكم لنأخذ من معرفكم وعلومكم
زادكم الله علما وتقى
فتحنا موضوع في الملتقى العام اسمه" دردشة .... على المصطبة" حيث نشرب الشاي ندردش مع بعضنا البعض في امورنا عامة وكان النقاش الأخير حول كيفية حصول الخريج على عمل وكيف يؤهل نفسه لذلك" وطبعا لابد للمهندس من دورات وبرامج كمبيوتر كل في تخصصه
ويقول المولى عز وجل 
فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ(سورة النحل (43)، وسورة الأنبياء آية (7))
فجئناكم اهل العلم والاختصاص 
والسؤال هو ما هي الدورات التدريبية العامة والدورات التدريبية الأكثر تخصصا 
وبرامج الكمبيوتر العامة والبرامج التخصصية 
وان أمكن ذكر درجة اهميتها فبماذا يبدأ من باب الأولى فالأولى
التي لابد لمهندسي البحرية الحصول عليها ليعد نفسه اعدادا جيدا

رابط موضوع الدردشة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t163478-68.html#post1377310
اتمنى مشاركتكم مع شرب الشاي على المصطبة
خاصة ان ورقة العمل لم ننتهي منها بعد فلا تحرمونا انسكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير
​


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى المهندس فتوح ... وضعت رابط مثبت به ( المطلوب ) فى عنوان اسمه كيفيه الالتحاق ب المجال البحرى


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط هو
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64946.html


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الهندسه البحريه 
واسم القسم فى الكليات المختصه والاهليه بمصر كالاتى

Naval architecture and Marine Engineering

قسم الهندسه البحريه وعماره السفن​


يهتم القسم بدراسه الاتى

1- دراسه علم حركه الماء
2-دراسه التحليل الانشائى للسفن
3-دراسه القواعد الخاصه ب المنظمات والهيئات التى تشرف على بناء السفن
4- دراسه علم الاحتراق الداخلى وب الاخص محركات الديزل
5-دراسه نظريه عمل المحركات
6-دراسه الرياضيات (المعادلات التفاضليه - والرياضه التطبيقيه -والتحليل العددى )
7-اقتصاديات السفن
8- معاير الجوده
9-دراسه محطات القوى البحريه 
10- دراسه علم الثرموديناميكا وعلوم انتقال الحراره
11- تصميم السفن .. ودراسه حالات التصميم وانشاء العقود بين المالك والترسانه الخاصه ب البناء
12- الترسانه البحريه
13- القانون البحرى والتلوث البيئى فى المياه .( كا عقوبات ومخالفات ).
14- دراسه الفلويد ميكانيك والهيدرودينامك 
15- الرسم الهندسى الخاص ب السفن .( اى العماره البحريه ).
16 - دراسه علم هندسه الشواطىء ( الحفر بداخل المياه .. المنصات البحريه .. انواع المنصات ..الخ )

ومده الدراسه بكليه الهندسه الاهليه المصريه خمس سنوات ..

ومده الدراسه ب الاكاديميه البحريه خمس سنوات .. وموقع الاكاديميه 
http://www.aast.edu/ar/index.php


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الدورات اللازمه هى

التقدم لدوره مهندس بحرى ثالث فى a بالنسبة للدورات ,,,
اسعافات أولية 
انقاذ وسلامة أرواح 
تلوث
اساسيات حريق 
حريق متقدم
مسئوليات اجتماعية 
مدة الدورات ثلاثة اسابيع .........

بالنسبة لمواد اختبار مهندس ثالث وطريقة الاختبار :
اول اختبار ومدته ثلاث ساعات:
معلومات هندسية (اجهادات , اتزان , ديزل , تبريد وتكييف , ضواغط , تكنولوجيا مواد ) 


ثاني اختبار :
كهرباء ( نظري ومسائل )

ثالث اختبار :
معلومات هندسة بحرية وديزل .

رابع اختبار :
شفوي


ولها كتب خاصة بدورة واختبار مهندس ثالث بمكتبة المهندس بجانب الاكاديمية البحرية ,,,وبعدها تقدم لدورة مهندس ثالث فى الاكاديمية وهى تبدا فى شهر 2 وتنتهى فى شهر 8 وتبدا واحدة اخرى فى شهر 8 وتنتهى فى شهر 2 ويجب ان تقدم للدورة قبل الميعاد بحوالى شهر حتى تحجز للدورة وهذا يتم فى الاكاديمية عند استاذ عصام سلام فى القبول والتسجيل لو داخل على b
المناهج :
الات بحرية , عمارة بناء سفن , تكنولوجيا كهربية , معلومات هندسية , تكنولوجيا مواد , محركات ديزل بحرى
الدراسة 19 اسبوع + 2 امتحان​


----------



## فتوح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي وحبيبي ماهر
احسنت احسن الله اليك
وقد شرحت ووفيت
فصلت واجملت
الله اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسنات اخي وحبيبي ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى المهندس فتوح بارك الله فيك .. وان شاء الله اثبت الموضوع ليكون فأئده الى كل زائر . وشكرا اخى المهندس فتوح على افكارك ومشاركتك هنا


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (6 فبراير 2010)

جميله هذه الأسئله يا باشمهندس بس ياريت يكون الحوار بعيدأ عن المصطبه والفسحايه لآن الجو ساقع الآن


----------



## خالدحمزة (5 مارس 2010)

اخى العزيز م/فتوح ماهو الجديد فى كهرباء:31: بناء السفن وكيفية تحويلة طاقة الرياح لتوليد كهرباء220 فولت لأنارة الكباين*****************مشكور اخى


----------



## buffon (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا خريج المعهد الفنى للمنشأت البحريه واقتصاديات النقل البحرى شعبه ميكنه وتشغيل السفن 
ومعى جواز سفر بحرى بمهنه ميكانيكــــى +دوره اسعافات الطوارئ +دورة تفنيات سلامه الارواح والبحث والانقاذ+منع الحرائق ومكافحتها +دورة اى سى دى ال للكمبوتير 
سؤالى ينفع اتقدم لدورة المهندس التالت مع العلم انى مااشتغلت فى البحر ونفسى اشتغل فى المجال داا واكمل فيه 
انا دلوقتى بالشغل مؤقت كدا بالكويت
ارجو الافاده يااخواانى وجزالك الله خيراا وشكراا اخوكم محمد


----------

